# Other Animals > Other Pets >  what color morphs are the "FANCY" leopard geckos from PETSMART?

## amphiboy77

please let me know before buying one. PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Tyler

They are no specific morph like I said I work there they are just light phase bandits or normals every now an then a albino comes on but even then most the time they are not true albinos

----------


## ZombieFrogz

Theres no such thing as a "fancy" leopard gecko...... thats just what pet stores call there non normal colored geckos...... google leopard gecko morphs. Theres tons

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Schimpf

I worked at petsmart years ago. Basically the Fancy morphs are non normal morphs. Albinos usually. You can get lucky and get other types but its on a rare basis. I would look up the morphs and go with a breeder rather than a pet store personally.

----------


## amphiboy77

i know.

----------

